# Athearn F7B Dummy Conversion



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I just picked up a non-powered Athearn F7B for my snowplow. I've been thinking about converting it to a powered unit or at least installing a sound decoder and speaker in it. The problem is I can't figure out how to get the shell off the chassis. Usually there are screws that hold coupler boxes on, but no joy here. There are no screws anywhere on this thing. So how do I take this thing apart?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

look at the fuel tank I have a few non powered switchers and the shells come off when the fuel tank tabs are released.


----------

